# wide road shoes



## blaf (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys,

having wide feet I have problem finding shoes that are wide enough especially enough room for my big toe.


There are almost no information about wide shoes, their measurements, no reviews, etc. I could find some threads about wide shoes but without any exact measurements, just personal opinions about their width and size which is not much useful. Almost no manufacturer does provide information about the width 


I know shoes should be tried before buying but living in Czech Republic it's not possible for me as noone have wide fit shoes in stock. So for me and many others that must buy online it would be very useful to have information and measurements of wide fit models so it would be possible to avoid buying bad models.


So guys, you who have any of wide road shoes, could you please provide some measurements and pictures of your shoes? Especially width in front, shape of toe box, length and any other useful information.


Personally I'm interested in Bontragers, Lakes, Shimano wide, Mavic maxi, but if you have any other brand, upload it too.


Many thanks, it will really help me


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sizing Chart | Lake Cycling


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

The Shimano 321 is very wide, love the shoe, I even run a custom orthotic and there is plenty of room in the toe box.

Contact bikeshoes.com, they can provide specific information on width to various shoes and have a great return policy, don't know if it applies to overseas.

Good luck!


----------



## igor99 (May 31, 2011)

ifcjti said:


> The Shimano 321 is very wide, love the shoe, I even run a custom orthotic and there is plenty of room in the toe box.
> 
> Contact bikeshoes.com, they can provide specific information on width to various shoes and have a great return policy, don't know if it applies to overseas.
> 
> Good luck!


This! I have had great luck with the Shimano wide shoes. I have a pair of R300's and just got some 320's on a really good close out and they fit great. They fit so great that I don't even need to have them fitted in the shoe oven at the shop. I also have a pair of Sidi Genius wide fit and those are nice too but the Shimano's fit me better.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

I too have issues finding a wide "toe box". Read that Lake shoes run a bit wide so jumped when I saw Nashbar had Lake CX200 size 45 on sale. Nothing fancy but hey, they fit and did not break the bank! They arrived today and will post if I have any issues.


----------



## blaf (Sep 26, 2013)

ifcjti said:


> The Shimano 321 is very wide, love the shoe, I even run a custom orthotic and there is plenty of room in the toe box.
> 
> Contact bikeshoes.com, they can provide specific information on width to various shoes and have a great return policy, don't know if it applies to overseas.
> 
> Good luck!


I'll try contacting them, their return policy is really great. I think I'll end up with Shimanos (if they would fit) or Bonts (great wide toe box but super stiff and super expensive )

Thanks


----------



## blaf (Sep 26, 2013)

igor99: could you please measure how wide the Shimanos are in front, length of insole and what eur size it is?

thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sidi Megas are fairly wide.

Be sure any place you buy shoes from has a good return policy! It is very hard to buy shoes by mail if you have wide feet.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

bonts also come in wide - their size wizard includes a width measurement to see what shoe width is right for your foot....


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a very wide forefoot, and I've tried every "wide" shoe out there - Sidi, Shimano, Bont, Northwave but none were wide enough and I eventually had to get custom made shoes. However, I have recently discovered Specialized and Lake, both of whom make a 2E size, and both are wide enough at the front for me to wear comfortably.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Been there done that. SIDI Megas,and never look back. Better said : Sidi makes some of it's line of shoes in the Mega version wich comes with a bigger toe box. Bought another pair for my mtb too and got rid of my dreadful Specialized shoes..


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> Been there done that. SIDI Megas,and never look back. Better said : Sidi makes some of it's line of shoes in the Mega version wich comes with a bigger toe box. Bought another pair for my mtb too and got rid of my dreadful Specialized shoes..


+1 - I buy my Sidi's online from Tour Cycling. They have been extremely helpful over the phone and their return policy is good.

Oh yes, I'm not affiliated with Tour Cycling, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Another +1 for Sidi Megas.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Lakes fit my wide foot great. As do Shimano...I'm waiting for a new pair of RP9's to arrive at my LBS in fact. Giro HV...barely get by. Specialized regular width I can tolerate, never tried their wide but since I can just fit in the regular width no doubt their wide would be good.


----------



## blaf (Sep 26, 2013)

I had no chance to try Lakes  I ended with Bonts and I'm happy with them. Specialized have narrow sole, wides just have bigger upper, so nothing for me. Shimano wides were fine but too loose upper. Giro too narrow. Bontragers and Scott promising but Bonts are better.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. I have problem with my toes going numb while I ride. After doing a bunch of research I have have come to the conclusion that my Lakes are to narrow. They are the CX236 in a Euro 48 USA 13.5. I think length is ok but toe box is to narrow... Here are some photo's of me and my son in the shoe. He actually wears a street shoe of 13.5 and I wear a 13 but I have kankles compared to him. Notice the V patter the boa system makes with my shoe compared to his.

















I bought some Bont Euro 50's in a Wide and the toe box is perfect but the length is to long. I think they are a 15. I bought them off eBay and the seller said they were a size 13 and wouldn't let me return. So now I'm stuck with a nice pair of shoes that I will never be able to sell. Hoping to try some Sidi Megas in a 49 or some Bont Wides in a 48-49 but I need to find somewhere that will let me return if they don't fit. Haven't found anyplace yet... Which Nashbar sold them There return policy is the best in the business. I had my son's Northwave CX236 shoes on and was getting off a set of rollers and broke the Boa system off the back of the shoe. Non repairable.. Called Nashbar and they said send them back for full store credit. This is after 10 months and thousands of miles and me explaining that I broke them and it wasn't a manufacture defect. They only said if they are broken send them back and we will refund your money... That's impressive...


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Sidi Megas are fairly wide.


My US shoe size is 13 2E. My foot shape also requires a a good size w/d toe box. Sidi Mega fit size 48 fit me perfectly. There is no limit on how long I can ride as far as the shoes. They are always comfortable. The model I chose was Dominator Fit. 

I think all here will agree that Sidi is one of the top quality brands.


----------



## redstarcap (Jan 5, 2012)

I have tried specialized, shimano wide, giro hv, but nothing more comfortable than my bont a-three.
It's noticably wider even it's not a wide size
The insole however, is very thin, not really have any space inside to put custom insole
So, if you have some leg length problem, or anything else to correct, gotta put the shim on your cleat


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have an inexpensive (I think I paid $80 new) pair of Bontrager Solstice road shoes that I use mostly on the trainer. They are very well suited to wide toe box and high in step feet (I have both of these things). 

Bontrager Solstice | Cycling shoes | Cycling apparel | Apparel

They are not a high end shoe, so I wouldn't expect to use them for racing or high intensity climbing, etc... but for a everyday use general ride shoe, they are very comfortable.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

SystemShock said:


> Another +1 for Sidi Megas.


+2 for Sidi Megas. 

I've also had good luck with Carnacs but you don't see them much anymore.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

csorthofeet said:


> WIDE & X-WIDE SHOES
> *These shoes are amazing! I have already ordered a pair of running shoes for work. I wore these shoes all day, and had no foot pain. I have plantar fasciitis, metatarsalgia and neuropathy, and had no pain all day. The arch support is perfect, much more comfortable than my $400 orthotics. When they came in the mail, I immediately tried them on, couldn't believe when I stood up--it was heaven! I am a nurse. I have been telling everybody I work with about these shoes.
> https://www.orthofeet.com/*


So you come on here to a cycling forum to try and sell us one of your pairs of shoes that are not a cycling shoe that we are asking about? And also I took a look at your website and why do Ortho shoes have to be so UGLY. I mean honestly besides an 80 year old man or woman who would actually wear a pair of those shoes. They are ridiculous. Sorry just telling the truth.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

lacofdfireman said:


> I took a look at your website. Why do Ortho shoes have to be so ugly?
> I mean, honestly. Besides an 80 year old, who would actually wear a pair of those shoes?


a retard, a blind man, or someone who hates himself.


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

blackfrancois said:


> a retard, a blind man, or someone who hates himself.



Ok you can call me what you want but I challenge you to go to this guys website and screen shot a pair of his ortho shoes that you would wear and post the pic of the shoe hear and we can all tell you if we’d wear it or not. Good luck. Ortho shoes are Butt ugly.


----------



## jasnooks (Feb 1, 2017)

lacofdfireman said:


> Ok you can call me what you want but I challenge you to go to this guys website and screen shot a pair of his ortho shoes that you would wear and post the pic of the shoe hear and we can all tell you if we’d wear it or not. Good luck. Ortho shoes are Butt ugly.


I think he was answering your question. I could be wrong though


----------



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

jasnooks said:


> I think he was answering your question. I could be wrong though


After reading it again I think he may Ave been answering my question in the second sentence of a”who would wear these Ortho shoes. “. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

